# Having the touch.



## hulsefamilyminiatures (Jun 9, 2012)

I trained my one pinto mare to drive in three days, using this video as a guide.



it is very clear cut and helpful! And obviously effective!


----------



## Katiean (Jun 9, 2012)

I have a mare that I thought was trained to drive and we hitched her and drove. Fact was (we found out about 6 montha later) She had only been halter and lead trained. She is our best driving mare. She will pull anything you want to hitch her to.

IMG]http://i259.photobuc...an/Dec06_16.jpg[/img]


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 9, 2012)

That's great!

But not every horse will train that quickly, so I hope potential drivers don't get too optimistic.


----------



## susanne (Jun 10, 2012)

Those who drive Hafflingers often speak of the holes in their horses' training -- the breed is so patient and forgiving that they put up with everything until finally it becomes too much. Minis are much the same way, and too often people take advantage of their tractable natures. Just because you can doesn't mean you should.


----------



## Jill (Jun 10, 2012)

Congratuatlions on your accomplishments, but I do have to echo what I think Susanne is concerned about.

I think "quick" is what lots of miniature horse owners do, with all the best intentions. The situation is that everything works, until it doesn't.. It makes me leary of purchasing a "made" driving horse. A mini is a lot stronger than I am and I don't want to be in the cart when one is spooked or startled and vital steps or time has been skipped during training. With my own horses, after 60-90 days of strict training 4-5 days a week, I'd say they've been green broke. I have owned driving horses (big and small) since 1998 and have had one achieve a major National title. My perspective... for whatever it's worth.


----------



## hulsefamilyminiatures (Jun 22, 2012)

All comments were much appreciated! I do believe miniature horses are like children, some will do well in a high speed program others need to take things more slowly! I have yet to have any issues with the mare I broke to drive- she drives like she's been doing it her whole life. yet i have had to do a similar program (but much slower) with one of my geldings. It all depends on the horse you want to train!

I do find that it is essential to make sure the horse is bomb proof before jumping right into this program (which April was). This means they can not spook at anything! I agree with comment above, you do not want a horse to startle at something and take off running no matter how small the mini seems to be. Hence, there is many steps to take before jumping right into this program. Do not just assume that you can take a horse off pasture and break it to drive within three days or even three months. It takes time, I was only showing this video as basic steps to breaking the horse to drive. What was not shown before was the need to make sure they listen to commands, stop, trot, walk, etc. And that they are bomb proof. I cannot stress how important it is to bomb proof your horse before attempting this!


----------



## disneyhorse (Jun 22, 2012)

Being "bomb proof" has nothing to do with being a well trained driving horse. Heavens knows there are highly trained horses and ponies of hot breeds that are like a sports car to drive! There is no way you could get many hackney ponies to be "bomb proof" yet they can be trained to be highly responsive driving horses.

"Trainied" implies a thourough proficiency at something, whereas "able" may be a better word for a horse that has pulled a cart three times. Your horse may be able to pull a cart, but an avid equestrian would most not likely consider it trained.

It might be like learning to play "Fur Elise" on the piano. If that is the ONLY song you started and can play, you most likely were not trained to play the piano. You would need a lot of time learning your scales and how to read music, to be considered by others who also play the piano to be trained or have learned how to play.

The difference between learning to play a piano and learning to pull a vehicle is that someone can get very injured if a mistake is made with the latter.

This is the point many experienced driving trainers and enthusiasts will stress.

Andrea


----------



## Little Bits (Jun 22, 2012)

I usually have them in the cart with in a week. It depends on the horse thou. Imo people spend far to much time line driving they get goofing around and don't pay attention. I believe they get board and can pick up bad habits. My horses all walk, trot and back and of course steer. Horse learn when they get tired. i drop the cart from day one. I let them see it first then drop it in front then behind. I touch them and poke them with the shafts. I rarely have had any problems. They are just looking for a job. Kudos to you!


----------



## happy appy (Jun 23, 2012)

I have a mare that I just finally hooked to cart. It took 2 years of on again, off again training to get her to this point. She is bombproof, been everywhere including parades with lots of noise and people. Finally this spring I started training again, pulling the drags in the sand ring. I finally felt comfortable hitching her to the cart. She is relaxed and happy, loves going. I'm glad that I didn't push her the first year. It would of ended in diaster. She would of done it but not the way I wanted, happy and relaxed. The only thing that I wished I'd done more of is puddle work. She is not fond of puddles.


----------



## targetsmom (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm with Jill - this is the kind of thing that makes me leary of buying a "made" driving horse. I know too many minis who were supposed to be driving horses, that aren't. I want to know exactly how mine were trained, even if it takes a long time (like with Princess).

This also reminds me of an incident with my big horse, Target, who was very tractable and forgiving. For trail class training, I was getting him used to a plastic bag with tin cans in it. He was fine with it when I held it next to him while leading him. Jiggling it was no problem. Perfectly calm. So I mounted him with the bag, again perfectly fine. If I had stopped right there I would have said he has this mastered. Then a few seconds later he decided they WERE NOT OK, and he promptly bucked me off - the only time he did that in 17 years of ownership. Lesson learned, and very applicable to minis. Yes, they might put up with things until they are just too much, and then they might explode like Target did.


----------



## TMR (Jun 25, 2012)

_Andrea said it perfectly. I could not have stated it any better. That is the best explanation ever and I wish more people would understand that just because a horse can be driven from point A to point B does not mean that they are trained . _


----------



## R Whiteman (Jun 25, 2012)

Just because someone has owned horses for ten years doesn't always mean they know anything about horses. Just because someone has driven horses for ten years doesn't always mean they know anything about driving. Each person on this forum has their own set of skills and knowledge. Mostly they all have their own opinions. Perhaps is is time to give credit to someone that just may have their own unique skills and talent. Just because it is not your way doesn't always mean it is the wrong way.

as I see it ,

Ron


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jul 1, 2012)

Little Bits said:


> I usually have them in the cart with in a week. It depends on the horse thou.* Imo people spend far to much time line driving they get goofing around and don't pay attention. I believe they get board and can pick up bad habits*. My horses all walk, trot and back and of course steer. Horse learn when they get tired.


If your horses get bored ground-driving or stop paying attention, you aren't doing it right. That is the fault of an uneducated DRIVER, not the horse or the technique! There is way more to it than simply going forward, stopping and turning.

If that is all the trainer is able to teach then yes, by all means go to pulling the cart and the horse will soon be driving. There truly is nothing wrong with that, but at the same time there is so much more the horse could be learning. How to bend, how to balance and use their hindquarters, how to take up contact, how to round their frame and collect or lengthen...these are the things that keep a horse's mind engaged, their body supple and healthy and increase the horse's strength and visual appeal for years to come.

Leia


----------

